# Cochin hen going broody?



## GreenMTNHollow (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello
I've had my little flock of Batam Cochins for a couple weeks now. They are all very good layers and lay in their nest boxes. Always roost on the roosting limbs at night usually in the same positions too. But tonight I went out to shut the coop up at a little before dusk and a hen was in a nest box. She might have been laying but all the girls are usually done by dinner time. She kind of put her head down and made a growly sound when I petted her. 
Is she going broody? I don't think there was any eggs but the fake one there. If so,can I sneak some eggs from each of the hens and put them under her? I do have s rooster but haven't seen a lot of action...
Umm. The hens haven't seen a lot of action....that I've seen....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Does sound like your girl was warning you to leave her eggs alone. Go ahead and give them to her. As young as they are though they might not be fertile yet. Although some boys can be pretty sneaky, I was surprised more than once with fertile eggs that I didn't think were possible.

Do you know how to candle? You'll want to do that seven days after you give her the eggs.


----------



## GreenMTNHollow (Aug 3, 2015)

I have not candled before. I I have to watch some videos! I believe this girl is two. I will take an egg from each girl tomorrow and let her set on them. The hens usually lay the eggs and then leave the nest. LOL! She looks settled in


----------



## GreenMTNHollow (Aug 3, 2015)

Will she lay some more or just set on the one she has. And will she take the ones I put under her?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chances are high she won't have any problem taking in more eggs. With some of them, stealing is part of the rules. Make sure you mark the eggs you give her in case any others lay in her nest.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

My experience is when they go broody they no longer lay.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Not till after chicks are raised some.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

hennypenney said:


> My experience is when they go broody they no longer lay.


Yeh, I kind of forgot to answer that question, didn't I?


----------



## GreenMTNHollow (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes,Hennypenny. She hasn't laid anything today. I'm giving her the other hens eggs so she has some real eggs to hatch


----------



## GreenMTNHollow (Aug 3, 2015)

Okay. As far as marking the eggs. She or another gen laid one. I put one from another hen under her too. Do you mark the date. Or just a mark so you know they are the original eggs?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can do either/or. A date if you think you'll forget the date you put them under her. Makes it easy to know when to candle. Don't use pencil, it will rub off. I did read of another that used permanent markers for years without problems.


----------



## GreenMTNHollow (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh good. I was wondering about what pen to use. Thank you so much for your help! And your work on the forum too


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's all about the birds. If any of us knows something we should let everyone else know so it makes it easier for others.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Chances are high she won't have any problem taking in more eggs. With some of them, stealing is part of the rules. Make sure you mark the eggs you give her in case any others lay in her nest.


Yes I had a broody who would get up as another hen insisted on laying in her box every day. I had it easy as broody had chocolate colored egg and the other hen white!


----------



## GreenMTNHollow (Aug 3, 2015)

Chickens are crazy critters. ️


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

GreenMTNHollow said:


> Chickens are crazy critters. ️


But you've got to love them. You have no choice in the matter.


----------

